# New Baby Sister



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Our (human) daughter Juliette came into the world Friday morning Jan 4 and Flynn and Luna have been so amazing in dealing with her - we couldn't be more proud!

Fortunately, we live very close to the hospital so my husband was able to go back and forth a couple of times a day and he slept at home which disrupted their lives a little less which was nice. 

The day we came home, my husband stayed in the car with Juliette for a few minutes while I went in and greeted the dogs and showered them with attention (since I had been gone for a few days). Then, he walked in with Juliette and we let them each sniff and check her out (from a safe distance) while she was still in the carseat. They were very gentle yet curious. 

We've been home since Sunday and they are still doing really well. Flynn (even though he's our temperamental one) has seemed somewhat unphased by her arrival. He's curious but he's not out of sorts. Luna, on the other hand is a little out of sorts. She's never dealt with any major change before (whereas Flynn has dealt with my moving in, us moving houses, Luna arriving etc.) so he's gotten used to it. Plus, he's older.

Luna is not acting out or anything but she just seems a little confused. She's very curious about the baby but in a nice, gentle way. I think it's mostly because she's been the baby (mostly MY baby) for so long so she's just confused. Maybe even a little depressed - not playing as much with me.

They're still getting a lot of exercise with the dog walker and daycare for Luna 2 days/week and while my husband is on leave he's taking them on daily hikes. 

I, on the other hand, am feeling tremendously guilty. I am thrilled to be a new mom and I know everything will normalize around here eventually, but I feel sad about not being able to give them as much attention these days and seeing Luna so confused. 

I just wanted to give you all an update on how great the dogs have been!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom - Congratulations on your new baby!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like little Juliette ( I LOVE the name) arrived on time , I believe you were due on the 5th?

Happy to hear the 4 legged babies are doing wonderful, they will be great with Juliette!!!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Such wonderful news! Juliette is such a beautiful name.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations Flynnandlunasmom!!! ;D

So exciting! Juliette is a beautiful name, I love it! 

Glad to hear things went well on the first meeting with the baby and the dogs. I know you both have been working hard to make sure the dogs will accept the baby. 
All the best for you and your extended family!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats! 

Once you are feeling up to strap that baby to your back or front and take the doggies on a hike!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful news and your newest member of the pack will fit right in. If Juliette is anything like our granddaughter, Lily, she will think she is a pup herself for a few years. it might break her heart for a minute when she finds out she isn't.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/lily-honorary-vizsla-pup.html

All the best!

Rod


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats on baby Juliette. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats F&LM!!! Our daughter Gia is about to turn 4 months old, and Elroy gets more curious by the day now that she's moving around and bouncing in her jumparoo. We think he's thinking "Hey, she does have legs and can actually move, she must be a little human." 

He sneaks in and gives her kisses whenever he can. And he noses her bedroom door open when she's napping to go in and check on her. Overall he's been great and better than we could have imagined. The "bed" command has been our life saver.

Congrats again and continued health, happiness and hikes with your family  Post a few pics when you get a chance...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the arrival of your new daughter, baby Juliette!! That's wonderful news!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

You feel guilty? Welcome to motherhood!!!! ;D

Try to remember that little Juliette will be the best, most interesting thing that has ever happened to Flynn and Luna. They have gained a future snuggle buddy and playmate, and life in the years ahead are going to be much less dull because of her. They will come to love and adore her, sometimes against all odds. 

As soon as Rick returns to work, let me know if you need a companion on daytime walks with the stroller or carrier. We're out there every day as you know! 8)


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats on your new family member. I'm sure the V's and Juliette will bond amazingly well. You will have a family of love and laughter and crazy antics to keep you amused and on your toes for years to come!

Our Ziva has been exposed to several of my friends grandbabies the last 6 months and she adores them. She seems to know she has to tone herself down, just as she does when I take her to the nursing home where my mother is. She sits up close to the wheel chairs of those patients sitting in the lobby and allows them to hug her around the neck, rub her head and generally fawn all over her. 

Enjoy each day with your new baby and beautiful red dogs, live each day to the fullest and you will have no regrets!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!! I have to agree with everyone else and say that Juliette is a beautiful name. 

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for the update! We are newly pregnant and I read the update with such anticipation and excitement. 

It sounds like you and your husband worked really well to help Flynn and Luna through the transition. It is a change, but in the long run a positive change in their life. They are going to absolutely adore little Juliette, especially as she begins to move and "gets more interesting" - life long buddies! 

I have actually felt guilty in the past that Oso doesn't have kids to play with in the home. It is a new family member for them to love and interact with. 

And when you do have the opportunity, pics are very welcome!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats, luv2laugh!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wonderful news Flynnandlunasmom - many congratulations. I also love the name Juliette.

I hope you will post some photos of your new family member in the near future. Sounds like the dogs are adjusting well - Luna will come round


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your newest addition! I'm glad to hear it's been a good transition so far... Definitely something to look forward to for when the Mister and I are ready to expand our (human!) family!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words about Juliette, her name and the dogs. Luna is already doing better today. Will post some pictures soon!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy baby, flynnandlunasmom!!  How exciting it must be for all of you including Luna and Flynn! Can't wait to see little Juliette on our V walks!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations!! So excited for you guys.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Wanted to post some pictures of how well the dogs are doing with Juliette!

Luna is really concerned about her when she cries and wants to comfort her. 

Flynn is interested enough but a little un-phased by her, which is exactly what we hoped for. 

The hardest part is how needy they are now that I'm home with them all day. They think that since I'm here all day, I can entertain them all day.

So far so good though!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thats great love the signs!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!!!!!
Little Juliette is so cute - great to hear the dogs are doing wonderful with the human sister


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

How Sweet. What a great idea with the sign. Good to see the dogs are tolerating their baby sister.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

OMG! Precious! Congratulations  So glad everyone is healthy, safe, and settling in for the adventures to come. We often measure our kid's births, milestones, and family transitions in relation to our dogs. I may not remember exactly what month each of our 3 rolled over for the 1st time etc., but I can tell you what dogs we had and exactly what they were doing at the time. Some attention shifts, but the family still pulls together in remarkable other ways. Enjoy every tired minute ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations again!!  The pictures are absolutely beautiful! She is precious! Happy to read everyone is getting along in the house


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

That sign is great! I'm so happy it is all working out how you had hoped. She is adorable and is very lucky to be born into such a great pack! Thanks for the update - keep 'em coming!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad for the update!! Those pictures are just adorable. The signs were an amazing idea!! The dogs facial expressions when wearing the signs are really cute too. They look so excited


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone,

We are using the "Welcome to the pack" photo on Juliette's birth announcement  
There will be a picture of her on there obviously - and also the picture of the dogs.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Here's one of my favorite pictures of Luna & Juliette


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

What a very beautiful family you have!!! Congrats again and again!! Can't decide who is more beautiful, Juliette or Flynn or Luna!!! <3So so beautiful!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

What a beautiful family you have! Thanks so much for sharing the pictures--they're lovely.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic! Your dedication and effort to integrating your family really shows in the pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I've been gone a while because things have been hectic. Just wanted to say things are going really well with the dogs and Juliette. Here's a picture of Luna helping to nap train her baby sister (while I supervised). 

And the other one shows how much my two pups love each other, even holding hands in their sleep


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's great to have you back! Glad things are going well with your little one. She's a cutie.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Welcome back! Nice looking family. Congratulations on the birth of Juliette.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

It's been a long time since I've had time for the forum but my little one has become a better napper these days so I popped in and I'm having fun reading all the chatter. 

Things are going well with Flynn and Luna and their human baby sister Juliette. They like her playmat as much as they like her as you can see by the pictures. 

We even managed to enter Luna in more Junior Hunt Tests this past weekend. She just needs one more qualifying ribbon to have her Advanced Junior Hunter title. 

I don't think they feel neglected at all by adding another pack member


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great job and Pics"   ;D


----------

